# Receiver upgrade/replace recommendations



## TVReplay (Aug 22, 2009)

So we had a thunderstorm that knocked out the power last week. The next day I went to watch a movie and had no input into my Pany 3000 projector. Come to find out the HDMI board had failed as I could get a signal thru other inputs. With an old bulb and quotes of $800+ to fix I sucked it up and got a Panny 8000. Yeah for me.

So I get it mounted and all connected and ready to calibrate and I still have a no input from the receiver (Onkyo 906). I tested the receivers other in and outputs and all is good. Then I came here andI find all the info on Onkyo's HDMI issues and their increased support for this failure, but mine is not covered. Bummer. I think in the thunderstorm there must have been a surge that went thru the HDMI between the projector and the receiver. It would be very strange for both to go out at the same time. I had just used them three days prior.

I am trying to find a replacement board but can't seem to find any available on the internet so I'm preparing for a replacement receiver. I would like one that compares in quality and power to the 906 but with the upgrades that are available now including Atmos.

I am willing to go up to $2k but would like to obviously get the best I can for the least. A refurb is great as that is what my 906 was.

I am a little hesitant of Onkyo due to the HDMI issue unless they have addressed it in current models.

Items I would like.
Atmos for 5.2.2
Wifi
Airplay
2nd Zone stereo that is Digital capable
3D (not a big necessity but now that I have a projector capable I might as well)

Thank you all for all you do here at the Shack.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ya, that 906 was a great receiver and HDMI board failures were not common with that unit or the ones made before it. To bad as the 906 was a power house.

Have you looked into Accessories4less.com? they have the Denon 4520 well under your budget but if you want Atmos then something newer is in order.


----------



## TVReplay (Aug 22, 2009)

I did a quick look a Accessories4less.com as that is where I got the 906 from but having not researched receivers in quite a while I wanted to get some great recommendations here which led me to get the 906 several years ago

I did love the 906. I lost my dog and my receiver within two days. I'm not sure which is worse.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Of all the upgrades in features of receivers over the last 8 years I think Atmos/DTSx is the one that will make me think about replacing my trusty Onkyo 805. Im going to wait another year just to let things settle and then pull the plug.


----------

